# Gaggia classic problem



## kevron (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi all,

I have the gaggia classic and for some reason it keeps on tripping the electricity breakers as I turn on the plug socket, I unplugged the cable from the gaggia and it does'nt trip the breakers put it back in the gaggia and it trips, if anyone has any idea what this could be I would be very greatful.

thanks

Ronnie


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi, it sounds like one of 2 things, it could be that there is an internal leak that has got moisture onto the boiler terminal or if the boiler has badly coroded inside this can cause the same issue, you will need to have it checked out by a engineer or if you feel confident, remove the lid and check for evidence of leaks making sure the unit is unplugged

regards

mark


----------

